# Pano?



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Alot of the larger dogs suffer a bit of Pano as they grow but I was wondering if people know much about its genetic carry over vs nutrition? Also would people breed to a healthy older dog if he suffered from Pano when it was younger?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I haven't seen pano since I started feeding puppies adult food [protein 24%] and raising them on Vit C/Ester C and Vit E. I haven't seen issues in adulthood and wouldn't care from a breeding perspective if the dog had pano as a young dog as long as I have adult [age 2+] hip/elbow x-rays. 

T


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

most puppies i see with this issue are to heavy or to heavy and exercised too much like T said adult food is the go and cutting out raw or a lot of meat some people have a lot of luck with as it stabilises the growth...also heard that kibble with a calcium ratio of less 1.0% is beneficial as some believe that the pano has to do with calcium absorbtion or something or other...at our club any pup that shows it and takes on this protocol almost always improves..As for weather i would weed that dog out of breeding program has to many variables as mostly its the owners who royally screw the pup not its genetics in my experience as i am yet to see whole litters come down with it but if i did then yes i would seriously consider it


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

I am of the opinion that pano is primarily a dietary problem. I feed a home prepared diet and I asked the person that designs my dogs' diets and she said, as far as she knew, none of the puppies she did diets for ever got pano. Kibble supplies overages in a lot of nutrients because the same bag has to be able to feed dogs of all sizes. My dogs get only the nutrition they need for their exact size and energy level.

I don't think exercise has anything to do with pano. I exercise the snot out of my puppies and give them as much as they want without pushing them and, yes, gasp!, it's mostly on pavement. No pano here.

Because I'm of the belief that pano is a dietary problem, I wouldn't think twice about a breeding dog that had it as a pup.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

i've only had one dog that i suspected of pano, but as it turned out, when we xrayed her 
@ age 2, she actually had some of the worst elbows i have ever seen. pjp


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

My experience with Pano is that it is more structual(genetic) but diet does play into it. I fed my female a kibble(Nutro before the rampant recalls in '06) and she had her first bout at 6 months. I then put her on a raw diet and she had 4 bouts shifting legs until she hit 2yrs. She is taller in structure, probably from Am pet lines, with some supposed Czech thrown in....no papers to prove.
I didn't know about the vitamin C benefits with her.
My male(WG/Czech WL) had two very mild bouts first around 8 mos, 2nd at 10 mos, raw fed from weaning and he is also taller in structure. I did give him extra natural C(citrus bioflavonoids) and his bouts were shortened. 
If I were to feed kibble, it would be one with a calcium/phosphorus ratio that was equal and encourage slow growth for the pup. 
I don't believe a dog with Pano shouldn't be bred, it is growing pains for the most part. Unless there are other structural issues that would make breeding detrimental, Panosteitis isn't a deal breaker.


----------

